# Poor Bluejeansprincess!



## 5chicksowner (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey everyone! Bluejeansprincess got in a horrible car accident! This is her support thread so everyone post prayers and concerns for her here! 
Thank you  she got hit by a rig (yes a RIG) and somehow lived! She is pretty mussed up so please help her feel better by posting incouragemement!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

That sucks, i hope she feels better.


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

Sending restful and healing thoughts her way!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Healing prayers and hugs sent!!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Ouch! Been there done that. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

InnKeeper said:


> Sending restful and healing thoughts her way!


Gods karma and good wishes. Namaste.


----------



## Tabba11 (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow! Get well soon!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope bluejeansprincess gets better! My condolences!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm thinking of you!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Any up-dates on how bluejeansprincess is doing?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

She was here the other day talking about her accident and commenting on how she really should have died. But they told her months and months and she was out of the hospital in 8 days. She's home and in pretty good spirits.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I didn't see that post. Just what has been on this thread. Glad she is okay. Amazing what a person can survive especially when they have the mind set to beat the odds.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

She's amazing! And wanted to get home to her chickens.


----------

